# Grantsville Smallmouths



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Has anyone caught any smallmouths of any size out of there? My friend said he caught a bunch of them in the 3 to 4 inch range this summer. How long will it take for them to reach the 10-12" range?


----------



## WiskeyBait (Nov 22, 2011)

I have caught a couple about the same size but it's been about 8 years since I have.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

2 winters ago.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

From the Utah Fishing Guidebook



> Grantsville Reservoir, Tooele County
> • No limit for smallmouth bass. Anglers must
> not release any bass they catch. All bass must be immediately killed.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I would imagine that if the small ones are kept, it will help contribute to bigger ones down the road. They are small and plentiful now, and probably eating themselves out of house and home. Keeping the fish will only make the fishery more healthy.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

It appears that the DWR wants ALL the Smallmouth Bass removed from there.
I would guess that they were illegally introduced into the reservoir.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Does anyone know if the Browns in Grantsville naturally reproduced? If so, will the Smallmouths put an end to that?


----------

